# DIY heater holder out there?



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

In my experience one of first pieces of equipment to fail is the heater holder, suction cups get hard and one or both fail .. I zip tied a heater to an intake.
My newest Jager came with a decent holder with the largest suction cups I've seen for a heater.

Has anyone rigged anything together for this nuisance?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

While I haven't done this for a heater YET, I have used the clear acrylic wreath holders to make a hanger for the intake tube for my canister filters. It should work just as well for a heater, especially if you still have the heater holder available. Edit: This also works for some brands of heater brackets! The following pics are for Eheim canisters and heaters.

The 1st picture shows the intake tube attached to the acrylic wreath holder & ready to be placed in the aquarium.



















The 2nd picture is a close up of how I attached the intake tube bracket to the acrylic wreath holder using a #4 x 1/2" long stainless steel screw.










The 3rd picture is how I drilled the intake tube bracket to accept the SS screws.










The 4th picture is a close up of the acrylic wreath holder holes, just line up the bracket, mark the holes and drill the acrylic wreath holder.










I drilled a pilot hole in the wreath holder slightly larger than the S.S. screw diameter so as not to crack the acrylic. Then drilled a hole in the intake tube bracket, where the suction cup used to attach, to accept the screw. Just make sure you don't tighten the screw too tight or you will damage the acrylic or the bracket. You will have to choose the proper screw size depending on the acrylic thickness and heater bracket you have.

It is a really easy project to do. It took me longer to write this & post pics then it would to do the project. The hard part may be finding a wreath hanger at this time of year though you could probably just use some acrylic cut to the dimensions you need and bend it yourself to hang over the tank rim.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I love seeing stuff being "re purposed", I hope the $ store has acrylic holders.
Great DIY!


----------

